
The activist dismantling racist police algorithms - srameshc
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/06/05/1002709/the-activist-dismantling-racist-police-algorithms/
======
panpanna
Jeremy Howard has a very nice lecture about why this is important for AI.

As a white dude my first reaction was "why should everything be about race"
but he actually provides eye opening examples and numbers showing how the
algorthims worsen the situation.

------
g_st_lt
I really enjoy the 20% of the screen i am left with after the cookies warming
and the ad and the subscription banner all appear.

